# Cross slide hole driller...



## aametalmaster (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is something i use all the time to drill holes like set screw holes in a shaft without removing the part from the lathe. I used it making my lathe ball turner and it saved some time from removing the part, drilling it then trying to get everything lined up true in the lathe again. I also used it combined with my spindle end degree wheel to layout and center drill my large faceplate i turned. Then i finished drilling the holes in my drillpress. Today i did a small job that came in the guy (my dad) wanted 2 holes drilled in his shotgun barrel and they were crooked plus inside a ring. I just chucked up the barrel and used a steady on the other end. Turned it where the center line was, swapped my tool post for my hole driller, spotted the first hole, changed bits and drilled it. Then repeted the operation for the 2nd hole. He said the last time his buddy did one in his mill they broke 6 1/8" bits. I had zero problems and it shoots just fine. Here are a couple of pics and i have some more...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Oct 1, 2010)

A few more pics...Bob


----------



## merlewagner (Oct 3, 2010)

Bob, you have inspired me, need to make one of those. What did you use for the bearings?

Also what plans did you use for your ball turner. This is another project I need to start. So many plans floating around and I am not sure what to use....


----------



## merlewagner (Oct 3, 2010)

Just found your note about the ball turner. The updated question.....How can I get the plans? The link allows me to read the article but how can I copy the data? Haven't figured that one out.

Merle


----------



## aametalmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

Cross slide hole driller bearings. I just used a tight fitting Oil light bushing. You need a good fit between the shaft and bushing so it doesn't wobble or move..

Ball turner plans are here&gt;&gt;&gt; http://groups.yahoo.com/group/southbend10k you must join. I have way too many pics to stash them someplace else...Bob


----------



## Galileu (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi,

This driller is very well thought out and extremely useful. Do you keep the power dril in your hand while drilling? If that's the case I suppose you must keep your hand very steady and perhaps a flex coupling would help. Anyway, I need one of those and I am soon going to make it.

Best regards,
Jose


----------



## trg-s338 (Apr 27, 2011)

Some chucks can be too long such that the bearing block may have to overhang to accomodate the length (which is not your case). What size/type of Jacobs is that and what is the max size drill that would be practical in your experience?


----------



## aametalmaster (Jul 2, 2011)

> author=trg-s338 link=topic=84.msg12239#msg12239 date=1303960593
> Some chucks can be too long such that the bearing block may have to overhang to accomodate the length (which is not your case). What size/type of Jacobs is that and what is the max size drill that would be practical in your experience?



Yes some chucks are too long as well as the drill bits. I just use it for small holes most under 1/4" but it is a 3/8" chuck. My next block will be offset to take care of both of those problems...Bob


----------



## Chucketn (Jul 2, 2011)

Bob, are the bushings press fit or do you loctite them in? I've never made anything with bushed shaft, but could definitly use this tool.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## aametalmaster (Jul 2, 2011)

The bushing is just a press fit. I just made it snug and pushed it in. Here is a crude drawing of my next version...Bob


----------

